# 14 point down in Kent County



## masterK (Jun 19, 2011)

Tuesday I decided to go sit out at a farm in SE Kent County my father and I have had permission to hunt for many years. This was the first time I have sat there this year. The first thing I noticed walking in was a TON of sign. Scrapes and big rubs everywhere. I got to my stand and started sitting @4PM. 

I didn't see anything all evening and as legal shooting light was getting close I heard that familiar crunch of footsteps and noticed a deer coming out of the corn and on to a trail 40 yards away. Right away I knew he was a shooter. I didn't know how big (I try not to study the antlers too much, usually if it's a shooter Buck I can tell right away) I watched him freshen up a scrape and then he stepped into one of my shooting lanes I had ranged at 35 yards. I drew back and let it fly. I heard the arrow hit him and watched him buck and take off into the corn, tail down. I waited a while and got down in the dark to go check out the area and look for my arrow. I found my CE Maxima Hunter soaked and quite a bit of blood at the point of impact. I knew I hit him, and there was quite a bit of blood, but I didn't know exactly how good he was hit.

I met my dad at my truck and we decided to go home for a while and eat some dinner and wait it out. About 2 hours later it started to rain so I made the decision to go back out and look around. We found good blood right up to a fence line/corn and decided to back out for the night in case he was bedded down but still alive. The next day I got back out in the afternoon as soon as I could and picked up a good blood trail. I was able to follow the trail right to the edge of a thick swamp. I knew from years past that only a portion of the swamp was on land I had permission to enter. I spent the rest of the day trying to get ahold of the landowner to make sure I wasn't going to be trespassing on someone else land. By the time I heard back it was dark.

This afternoon I got done working early and went back out to where I last found blood. With the amount of blood I found, I knew he was dead in the swamp somewhere so I started glassing the area. Sure enough I spot what looks like the top of a belly and part of an antler...60 yards out in middle of the water/swamp. I went back to my truck and threw my waders on, tied a rope to a tree, and waded out there to get him in 3-4 ft of water/muck.

When I finally got to him I reached down and pulled his head up, I was stunned. I know he was big when shot him, but wow... this is a buck of a lifetime for me. I slowly dragged him to shore, and then struggled to pull him out of the thick stuff by myself, a foot at a time. I called a couple buddies to help me drag him to my truck .

So that's my story. Unfortunately I couldn't find/get to him sooner and it sucks the meat is spoiled...but I am so happy I found him. This is the buck of a lifetime for me and I couldn't be happier. I am gonna take some proper pics tomorrow morning, cape him, and take him to the taxidermist.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW! Very nice, congrats! Can't wait to hear the story behind it. Let us know how big once you put the tape to it.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

What's up with all the moss. Looks like he's been dead awhile. Great buck!!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## doubledrop88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow nice!! What a giant can't wait for story!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

obeRON said:


> What's up with all the moss. Looks like he's been dead awhile. Great buck!!


:lol:


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats...can't wait to hear the story on old mossy horns!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful buck!!!


----------



## erieorbust (May 4, 2011)

Sad this guy went to waste!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow !!!! That's a big boy !!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

obeRON said:


> What's up with all the moss. Looks like he's been dead awhile. Great buck!!


 Looks luke duck weed to me. Bet he ended up in a pond! Anxious to hear the story as well. Nice buck.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm interested as well


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

That thing looks like it's been dead for a week or more! What gives?!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Notice the eyes still glow.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like duckweed...he must have crashed into a pond or marsh...anxious to hear the story...CONGRATS!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice buck ...what a giant...congrats


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Super nice buck for a Michigan deer!!


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats! What a buck! Can't wait for the story.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Great buck man. Now how about that story!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

awesome buck but the fist pic makes me wonder. Whats the story?


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome buck!! Congrats


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Can you tell us the gear used, broadhead, where/what you hit? 1st pic the hit looks low and a little back. How far did he go?


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Hell of a buck, congrats!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats man, no hatin' from up here in the NELP.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice buck man, I live and hunt in kent county, biggest deer I've seen is a 10, he wasn't that tall though.

To the naysayers, who cares if he killed it or not, is it not an awesome buck if he just found it? (It is still awesome FYI) I'm sure if he would have 'stolen' someone's kill, we would have seen a post about a massive deer stolen/lost.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Like i said, great buck. But I have to wonder why you left a good blood trail twice. How far did it go?


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

buck37 said:


> Like i said, great buck. But I have to wonder why you left a good blood trail twice. How far did it go?


read the story. first night he elected not to trespass, but get OK from owner first. kudos for that.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> read the story. first night he elected not to trespass, but get OK from owner first. kudos for that.


I did, he said he left off at a fencerow and didn't want to jump it if it wasn't dead the first night, the second day he left a good blood trail because it may or may not be on the neighbors land in the swamp. I understand not tresspassing, but I would of followed until I was to the edge of the land. Either way I don't care, just alot of wasted meat.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, nice deer! Why do people feel obligated to rain on someone's parade. Can you just congratulate the guy and move one, no one really cares to hear you demean him and your "expert" view on deer forensic mortality.


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

buck37 said:


> I did, he said he left off at a fencerow and didn't want to jump it if it wasn't dead the first night, the second day he left a good blood trail because it may or may not be on the neighbors land in the swamp. I understand not tresspassing, but I would of followed until I was to the edge of the land. Either way I don't care, just alot of wasted meat.


my bad, you were right. guess i should have read it closer myself! :gaga:


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Great buck and write up but in the future if you hit a deer like that get on it first thing in morning even if you have to get a buddy to look for it in morning.also you could have looked at dark the next night with a lantern.You got a great buck just hate to see meat go to waste when it don't have too.Also great waiting for permission but next time I would call landowner which way it went that night so you could look for it the next morning.just my two cents and lots bigger then any buck I ever got and I would be mighty proud of it also.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats man... That's a beauty!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great deer, way to stick it out and recover it. 

Side note. Steve can you please start to thin the herd and remove some of these idiots that ruin great threads like this.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Congrats on a great deer! That's a deer of a lifetime right there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice deer. That is the topic of this thread. The other has been addressed.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

VERY NICE KENT COUNTY BUCK! CONGRATS thanks for sharing your story and pics 
Kevin
Byron Center

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## masterK (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's a few more pics...On the first couple pics you can see the entrance and exit wounds.

To the guy who asked about equipment used:
Bowtech Invasion
QAD HDX Rest
Apex GameChanger Sight
CE Maxima Hunter 350's
Grim Reaper Broadheads (Just switched this year...shot Slick Tricks for years. First deer I have shot with Reapers...impressed)

From the point of impact to where he laid dead in the swamp was about 250 yards. For the people questioning the recovery...It says in the original post I had to contact the landowner to get permission to enter the swamp. As soon as I heard back...I went and got him. Yes, I am bummed the meat was spoiled, but I am thrilled I was able to recover him anyway.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a brute! Congrats on a tremendous buck.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the additional pics. What a great buck!


----------



## masterK (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks again for all the support and congrats.

It's funny...atleast 50 people have seen this deer IN PERSON today and not one person said THAT DEER HAS BEEN DEAD FOR A WEEK! HE DIED FROM EHD! LOL I guess its easy being an internet tough guy(s) 

I brought him to the DNR check station to get aged. I didn't want the jaw removed yet, so they could only estimate that the deer is 4 1/2. I will know for sure when I get to the Taxidermist this evening and get the jaw removed.

D & R Sports green scored him at 157 2/8. I will have him officially scored at the end up the drying period.


----------

